# 08 Assignment- ABSTRACT-Anytime



## Big Bully

This assignment is for you to create anything abstract. Whether it be a reflection, a distortion, macro, whatever. Use your imagination and creativity. I look forward to your shots. 
Happy shooting!


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## Big Bully

I knew you would be the first one to post!!! You are awesome! I really like the photo, great job.


----------



## niaz12

Use your imagination and creativity. I look forward to your shots
that is very nice


----------



## Black_Noise




----------



## STACKflyer

,y abstract.  hope you like!






By stackflyer, shot with NIKON D40 at 2008-05-13


----------



## baymoe

Just got into DSLR and I'm loving it!


----------



## Big Bully

Stack, wow talk about cool!! 

Bay, nice shot! Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads!


----------



## UtahsRebel

I didn't like the original shot but after playing with some PP, I liked how it came out.


----------



## |)\/8

Inside a kaleidoscope.


----------



## Big Bully

UtahsRebel said:


> I didn't like the original shot but after playing with some PP, I liked how it came out.


 

Oh wow! I don't know what else to say.. I am literally speachless! And I just realized that you do that to me a lot! 


|)\/8 said:


> Inside a kaleidoscope.


 
Ok now that is just too cool! I love the colors and the flow of the photo! Great job!


----------



## UtahsRebel

Big Bully said:


> Oh wow! I don't know what else to say.. I am literally speachless! And I just realized that you do that to me a lot!



You are way too kind. Thanks!


----------



## Big Bully

UtahsRebel said:


> You are way too kind. Thanks!


 

I am just being honest.


----------



## UtahsRebel

OK, I have a couple more. This was a shot of the epoxy buildup in our burnout oven at work. When I took it, I didn't know what I was going to do with it but I thought it was kind of neat.






I turned it into this.





This is a shot of eyebolts we have hanging on the wall.





They became this.





Not sure that anyone but me would find them interesting, but I do.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh you hush Utah! Wow that is incredibly creative and so cool! How did you do those cool shapes? Totally awesome!


----------



## UtahsRebel

Meg, It was so easy that it's like cheating on a math test. There is a free program associated with Flickr called Picnik. In the "Create" area of it, people can submit programs they designed that you can play around with. Both of the two above, are ones that I did with that.


----------



## Big Bully

UtahsRebel said:


> Meg, It was so easy that it's like cheating on a math test. There is a free program associated with Flickr called Picnik. In the "Create" area of it, people can submit programs they designed that you can play around with. Both of the two above, are ones that I did with that.


 

Well you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Achaicus




----------



## tron

^WOAH black_noise, our pics are so eerily similar.  i didnt even see yours until i opened this thread right now to submit my picture.  dang.


----------



## tron

hope i can post 2 pics, heres one i took the other day


----------



## bikefreax

Here is my submission.


----------



## lockwood81

My white balance was off a bit...


----------



## Big Bully

Tron, you can post as often and as much as you want! 

Great job everyone!!


----------



## Big Bully

Here are some of mine that I took the other day.


----------



## Crazydad

Here's one:


----------



## UtahsRebel

Meg, are those of smoke? Remember when we did scribble draws as kids and then tried so find something inside them? That's what they remind me of. (And that is a good thing, btw)


----------



## Big Bully

UtahsRebel said:


> Meg, are those of smoke? Remember when we did scribble draws as kids and then tried so find something inside them? That's what they remind me of. (And that is a good thing, btw)




No it was glow sticks that kids use at halloween. My kids were screwing around with them and it looked cool. So I took the picture.


----------



## ShermaNation




----------



## Big Bully

Sherma welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. Interesting photo. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Eldrich




----------



## inTempus

This is as close as I've come so far... not quite abstract, but close.


----------



## tron




----------



## Mr.SuperHero




----------



## Solthar

Tougher assignment than it originally appears!


----------



## slapshot




----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone! You are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## paranoidandroid13

I took this in St. Louis this past summer


----------



## Crazydad

Another try


----------



## johngpt

Nice shot Crazydad.


----------



## Crazydad

johngpt said:


> Nice shot Crazydad.


 
Thank you sir.


----------



## Big Bully

Zombie, Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads. I love your black and blue photo! It is fantastic!!!


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## johngpt

Joe, that's really nice.

One from this weekend.


----------



## Big Bully

Big fan John!!! Way cool! I love the negative space where the window was broken out! Fantastic!


----------



## j-digg

seashells on the beach, messed with in GImp


----------



## johngpt

j-digg, that photo really makes  me smile!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dionysus




----------



## henrycooke




----------



## Crazydad




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Big Bully

John, your photo is so simple yet so awesome.


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Meg.

People often call me simple.


----------



## Big Bully

John 

Whoever calls you simple, needs to be drop kicked. You are anything but simple.


----------



## Boutte




----------



## johngpt

Boutte...    WOW.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Boutte

johngpt said:


> Boutte... WOW.


 Glad you like it. It's a tough crowd here.


----------



## johngpt

Boutte said:


> Glad you like it. It's a tough crowd here.


LOL, "That which doesn't kill us..."

Another angle of the sculpture in Costa Mesa:


----------



## AlexColeman

Very abstract, I have to work on mine.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


>


 
John,

     And this was achieved... how...?

     Very cool, by the way!


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> And this was achieved... how...?
> 
> Very cool, by the way!
Click to expand...

Wish I could say that I did this by hand in some exotic app, but while we were at the Huntington Library near Pasadena, we strolled into this room that was teaching about electromagnetic physics. These are fibreoptic strands hanging from the ceiling, with light passing through them. 

Kim (SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED) was laughing at the reaction of the other visitors, as I was supine on the floor, shooting upward into the strands of fibreoptics. I was down there twisting and turning, hunting for an angle that would seem less static. Afterward Kim said someone wanted to call for help, thinking I was having an epileptic seizure!


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Wish I could say that I did this by hand in some exotic app, but while we were at the Huntington Library near Pasadena, we strolled into this room that was teaching about electromagnetic physics. These are fibreoptic strands hanging from the ceiling, with light passing through them.
> 
> Kim (SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED) was laughing at the reaction of the other visitors, as I was supine on the floor, shooting upward into the strands of fibreoptics. I was down there twisting and turning, hunting for an angle that would seem less static. Afterward Kim said someone wanted to call for help, thinking I was having an epileptic seizure!


 
Oh,

     This is way better from a story and from a shooting/editing perspective than monkeying around in PhotoChop or something.  Getting down on a floor and working for the right angle is PHOTOGRAPHY, the PhotoChopping is that blurry line between post-processing and graphic design.  

     I honestly thought this was a night sky or something and was trying to figure out how long you had to have the shutter open and how in the heck you got light trails moving in different directions...  I was truly baffled!

     Like I said, WAY cool, John.  Mad props and kudos!


----------



## choudhrysaab




----------



## johngpt

Coffee always abstracts me!


----------



## choudhrysaab

johngpt said:


> Coffee always abstracts me!


it brings out the "abstract" side of me


----------



## johngpt

I can never 'leaf' this abstract theme alone!


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## johngpt

JoeDif said:


>



Darn nice!


----------



## JoeDif

johngpt said:


> Darn nice!





Thanks John


----------



## Chris Mccomas




----------



## Chris Mccomas




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Crazydad




----------



## Yasa




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## johngpt




----------



## mishele




----------



## brityphum

mishele said:


>


Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------



## johngpt

mishele, way cool.  :mrgreen:


----------



## KevinACrider

Hey everyone, I'm very new here and to photography in general. Here's my first assignment submission and my first photo posted to the forums. C&C always appreciated!


----------



## mishele

Cool shot Kev!!! And post away no holding back......


----------



## mishele




----------



## sheltiefan

....from artwork hanging in the RedRock Hotel/Casino in Las Vegas


----------



## JoeDif

mishele said:


>



Nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## JoeDif




----------



## johngpt

Also beautiful Joe. So much like an impressionist's painting.


----------



## JoeDif

Thanks John....it was so windy yesterday landscapes were kind of tough so I went for abstract instead.


----------



## johngpt

From my pain-in-the-astrophotography, an image of intergalactic debris in the region of the pumpkin nebula...


----------



## Pugs

This, too, was from my Seattle trip in August.


----------



## JoeDif

johngpt said:


> From my pain-in-the-astrophotography, an image of intergalactic debris in the region of the pumpkin nebula...




Was this taken with the Hubble?  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Daniel, that's grate!

Er, great!


----------



## johngpt

JoeDif said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my pain-in-the-astrophotography, an image of intergalactic debris in the region of the pumpkin nebula...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this taken with the Hubble?  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

The stevierayvaughnanddoubletroublehubbledeepskycosmicimager was used to capture this one of a kind image!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> Daniel, that's grate!
> 
> Er, great!


 
HAH!  That was punny... er... funny...

That "grate" is actually one of the overhanging portions of the Seattle Public Library.  It reflected the walkway below it and I rotated it 180 degrees to make it a "right-side up" perspective.


----------



## johngpt

Great idea, and thanks for the info in the other thread re: discovery museum. It's sure nice to see your stuff again. Hope you and family have been well.


----------



## mooimeisie

What an amazing thread.  Here's my contribution of cracked glass.


----------



## johngpt

Awesome!


----------



## Charles89

Here is my cat ! Lost in another world.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mooimeisie

The christmas tree with a reserved camera toss.


----------



## johngpt

Cool images!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Pugs

THAT is very cool!


----------



## Shadeofhisheart

not sure if this is abstract..but it looked a little bit like an earlier post i saw ^-^


----------



## Whinnie

Still learning, and trying to get more "artistic" shots. Posted the other one on the other forum, but not sure if this is abstract or not




You guys here and making me try to get out and take more pictures so I thank ya alll!


----------



## CESTO




----------



## mishele

Whinnie.......abstract is always in the eye of the beholder....=) But I would work on not  putting the subject in the center.  Keep shooting I look forward to seeing more of your shots!


----------



## Whinnie

Thanks! I will work on that  Went out and took more pictures today to work on stuff


----------



## johngpt




----------



## somedesignerguy

Mind if the new guy joins?


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## cracker

Not sure if counts as abstract, but...


----------



## johngpt

cracker said:


> Not sure if counts as abstract, but...


Great stuff cracker.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## Einstein




----------



## johngpt

I'm not sure if everyone knows, but there is also an Abstract *theme* thread that seems to be running parallel with this Abstract *assignment* thread. 

Its this one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/3132-abstract-3.html


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

After seeing UtahsRebel's pictures, I had to see what I could do in Picnik with my photos so here's my submission of a California sunset.






This is the original picture:


----------



## johngpt

Pretty wild stuff Lisa!


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

johngpt said:


> Pretty wild stuff Lisa!



Thanks John!


----------



## Einstein




----------



## Reefgoddess




----------

